# DVR 625 and new satellite dish



## tdten (Mar 15, 2010)

can i use a DVR-625 receiver with an HD dish network satellite dish?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Anything except for the 1000.4, which due to the satellites it looks at, requires MPEG4-compatible receivers. The 625 only understands MPEG2 encoding.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

You may use the 1000.2 dish, which is MPEG-2. You may not use the 1000.4 dish, which is MPEG-4. :icon_cool:icon_cool:icon_cool


----------

